# Plumbing inspector check list.



## slate658 (Mar 6, 2017)

Do any of you members know of a check off sheet for plumbing inspectors. I am a part time inspector new to the job and when I go out it seems I always forget to look for something. I am sure there has to be some type of sheet already created for residential rough and finish, commercial rough and finish, and maybe food service or commercial kitchen inspection. I am from Ohio and we use the international plumbing code 2011, of course its Ohioized somewhat but it would be nice to find something already made up maybe a two part form. I have googled and not had much luck.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I do not use anything, I start at the basement and work my way up on a rough ( know your code), finals I have a routine
1- check temps
2- check toilets (are the secured, caulked)
3-check outdoor spigots ( anti siphon device)
4- VTR through roof

If a gas inspection (final)

1- go through everything again that I saw on rough
2- if propane make sure that they have been properly converted and labeled so
3- check cooking ranges if they have anti tip devices 
4- carbon monoxide detectors 
5- make sure gas vent, regulators have proper clearances from sources of ignition, building openings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

slate658 said:


> Do any of you members know of a check off sheet for plumbing inspectors. I am a part time inspector new to the job and when I go out it seems I always forget to look for something. I am sure there has to be some type of sheet already created for residential rough and finish, commercial rough and finish, and maybe food service or commercial kitchen inspection. I am from Ohio and we use the international plumbing code 2011, of course its Ohioized somewhat but it would be nice to find something already made up maybe a two part form. I have googled and not had much luck.


A Plumbing Inspector should not only inspect. He should also have the knowledge and experience to explain why he failed something. Also the code-book is not a bible. Somethings cannot be installed by code, and good inspector must be able to make sure the alternative is safe and will protect all concerned.

http://study.com/articles/Be_a_Plumbing_Inspector_Career_Guide.html


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> A Plumbing Inspector should not only inspect. He should also have the knowledge and experience to explain why he failed something. Also the code-book is not a bible. Somethings cannot be installed by code, and good inspector must be able to make sure the alternative is safe and will protect all concerned.
> 
> http://study.com/articles/Be_a_Plumbing_Inspector_Career_Guide.html




With rehab and remodeling I could not argue your point at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

Be fair, Be firm, speaking with your colleagues is advised.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Been at it over 25 years now. I think your going to find that plumbum and I may be the only inspectors on here.

Inspection 101---- leave your perfect pin at home. We all make mistakes, just don't try to make the same ones again.

Treat all the same and be consistent.

Always have your code book with you and use turbo tabs for quick reference.

No doubt you need to be well versed in the code you are enforcing and if asked be ready to point of code sections. As a new comer and if you started as early as I did you will be questioned.

Develop your own checklist or pattern as plumbdrum stated.

Since your a new member and relatively new Inspector and had the bal** to state it on this forum. Here are a couple of links for you.

https://mybuildingpermit.com/Inspection%20Checklists/15%20Plumbing%20Rough%20In.pdf

https://mybuildingpermit.com/Inspection Checklists/15 IRC Plumbing Final Checklist.pdf

I admire your honesty, but my goodness you've let yourself in for it........

When I first started inspecting I learned more about plumbing in the first 6 months than I had in the 2 previous years. Just finding out different ways to do things and still be code compliant, since I was used to doing things in a specific way.

Good Luck


----------



## slate658 (Mar 6, 2017)

*plumbing inspector*

Thanks for the input, yea I'm 58 years old been self-employed as a licensed plumber for 27 years so I got a pretty good grip on code, and exceptions due to circumstances beyond the plumbers control. Took a 10 day class before testing which helped considerably. I think i'm going to create a list for each type inspection just to try to be fair with everyone, I have found some days its difficult to make the required inspections that were called in. I'm sure as time goes on it will get easer.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes your time spent on the site will be quicker, once you get used to a pattern. I don't mandate me being present for a systems test. 

Consistency is your friend.


----------



## MDservices (May 9, 2016)

I find inspectors here in Quebec are so careless... they're look over things fairly quickly... the standards we have here are quite tight and the tradesmen are generally "good" but inspections are always done by the CITY "plumber" (usually old or semi-hurt ex plumbers who want a cushy city job)

They look for 

-BACK WATER VALVES... number 1 thing they check for.
-They look for vents.. they spend more time looking to make sure things are vented and that the vents look good over most of anything else
-Check the hot water tank to make sure it's done correctly, also checking the guage of the wire used
-They sometimes verify the length of the branches on the drainage.
-Are there WATER HAMMER ARRESTORS? Manually constructed air chambers aren't allowed anymore, so thats something they really check

That's the basics.. they might pass by 2 or sometimes 3 times (20 mins each) during rough-in stage and barely pass at finishing unless maybe they've flagged you a few times but I get the impression they don't want to waste their time if they see quality work.

I thought about doing it myself if ever I wanted a relaxed job as I already do it for many of my clients but it's not an official "inspection" in terms of permits and renovation stuff.

I think I'd be a bad inspector because there's a million ways to do something right but my way is always the right way, the fastest way and the nicest looking way and I'm just the biggest critic for terrible plumbing. I'd spend 6 hours berating the previous plumbers work or current job...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

It's always nice to tell the guy who busted his ass on the install he did a good job if you feel that way.

Friday heat and air inspection- inspector shows up late. He looks at outdoor unit and says why didn't you anchor the plastic slab to the concrete? I say I've never heard of that, does your city require that?
Inspector-yes
Me- ok, I have L brackets and redheads on the truck I'll take care of that now. I get started on drilling concrete while he's checking the electrical.
Inspector- "I'll check the inside unit". I start following him in case he has any questions. He turns around and says "no , keep working on that ". He and the homeowner go inside. They come out and inspector says "ok, I'm done here ".
Me- "everything ok with inside"?.
Inspector-" yes I'm done here". He looks at homeowner and says "Mike, make sure he finishes this" and leaves.
I ask the homeowner if he signed us off. Homeowner says "oh definitely, he said it was a super clean looking install and he really liked the way you did this and that".

I'm glad he told the homeowner I did a great job, but it's always nice to hear it from the source.


----------



## slate658 (Mar 6, 2017)

*plumbing inspector*

you know the old saying till you walk a mile in my boots! as a new and just part time inspector I certainly have a new outlook on inspector work, some people think its the easy too old to work in the field job. while not being physical it is mental, everyone in the inspection business tells me be fair and consistent. but the work out there can be very inconsistent, sometimes you really have to look and try to understand the plumbers method of piping. I have found some people will work their butt off to save a vent then others are old school like me and individual vent most fixtures, usually wet vent closet with lav, and common vent laundry tub, standpipe, nothing to fancy. then you go to a job and you have 2 bathroom groups back to back, picked up on one wet vent and maybe a individual on the second lav. I was really sweating commercial work but have found it to be easier to inspect, approved iso drawing, piped to drawing good to go. I also do complement the plumber for a good neat job and its been really great to see some of the young guys work, we have a few in my area that are artists as well as good plumbers! 
thanks again for the input from everyone!


----------

